# 2012 Murano blower motor issue



## Mcaldwell345 (Jul 6, 2021)

I just purchased a used 2012 nissan Murano about a month ago. Today I got in it and found that my once excellently operating ac (as of yesterday) has suddenly quit working. The blower motor has stopped working. It's not making any funny noticable noises and it's driving perfectly otherwise. Checked the fuses which were both blown and replaced them but it still didn't fix the problem. Due to not hearing anything I am thinking its not the blower motor itself that's bad. What else should I look into before taking it somewhere and having to empty my pockets?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no separate VBC or resistor on your ride, the motor is brushless with the controller built-in. The blower relay is upstream from the blower fuses, so your issue can only be a bad blower. It's very easy to change on a Murano, it's right behind the glove box with 3 phillips screws holding it in.


----------



## Mcaldwell345 (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you for that info. I also noticed that when 8m traveling at a consistent speed above 30 I can feel a small amount of air coming out of the vents that is cold. It seems to come out a little stronger when I change the mode it's in or any of the settings and then die back down a little bit and it doesn't matter what speed the fan is on it doesn't affect the amount of air. It's a very small amount but I can feel it and I have also noticed that when I turn my car fairly Sharp there's a rubbing or grinding noise coming from the right hand side of the vehicle thinking that probably doesn't have anything to do with the air conditioning but wasn't sure if it would play a role in that and if not don't know what it is


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Usually a bit of bypass air will come through into the car if the HVAC is set on fresh and not recirculate. See if pressing the recirc button kills the flow. The grinding could be a lot of things, but since it does it while turning the most likely candidates would be a righthand front wheel bearing or righthand CV axle. Both can go a long way from the time they start making noise until they actually fail, so you should get it checked but it probably isn't an emergency.


----------



## Mcaldwell345 (Jul 6, 2021)

Cool I will check the recirc setting. As for the grinding I was told it was my front brakes.


----------

